
EyeWriter = Art by Eyes (6 hours left for their kickstarter) - wherespaul
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/571943958/tempt1-and-eyewriter-art-by-eyes
======
thesystemis
for more info about the project, check out:

<http://eyewriter.org>

<http://vimeo.com/6376466>

